# Emotiva Ultra 12 Subwoofer.



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

Anyone here own it? How good/clean is it?

I want something good enough to match to a madisound seas kit.

Reviews?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I haven't heard it but it does look like a quality sub. You might do a google search to find un unbiased review of it that is how i decided on my Emotiva amps.:T


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Currently on sale at $369 delivered it is definitely a best buy. It is gaining a reputation as being an overacheiver and well suited to matching with good loudspeakers in a 2.1 music system. I am passing on it for a Rythmik F12G for optimal performance with a pair of Magnestand Magnepan MMGs. But for your application the Emotiva is likely to work well and is about $430 cheaper than the Rythmik. You can always send it back within 30 days for a full purchase price refund if you don't want it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

Ya, the clearance price really got me thinking. I was going to build, but I can't build for that cheap.

It was on sale for $499 not too long ago. I forgot about the 30 day trial. I might just have to give it a try. 

I'll sleep on it, but that is a crazy good price.


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I wouldn't wait too long as Kathy Laufman from Emotiva stated they will be out of them soon. I'd order tonight if you still can.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

They seem to already be out. I emailed sales support, just in case. I hope I can get a clearance one.


----------



## Cory Phoenix (Nov 7, 2010)

I have heard both of Emotiva's subs in different systems, and would definitely classify them as overachievers. I'd have no qualms putting them in the same class as epik and hsu. So, for the sale price, they're very hard to beat.


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2010)

Well, they are all out of stock on the clearance vinyl covered ones. I wish I would have jumped on it. They are still on sale at $429. A good deal, but not something that I can just jump on as easily as a impulse buy. Still might get one instead of building, but the cheaper version would have been sweet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2010)

I just took the plunge.  I'll write up a review and REW results in a week or so. I expect great things from it. My main goal is quality, not overall decibels. Not trying to rock the house, but maybe every once in awhile.
Anyway, I will critique it pretty hard. I hope this finishes my audio system.

Next, a projector and blu ray player...


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I look forward to reading your results of the new sub when it arrives, me as well as many others are very curious to know if the quality of there speakers is that of there amplifiers. Like i always say there quality to price ratio is exellent.:T


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

Back in late October, my wife & I took a "see the leaves" driving trip. We stopped at Emotiva, mainly to see the umc-1. They treated us well, and took us to one of their HT rooms for a demo of the umc-1. Of course everything was Emotiva including speakers.

My wife and I were not overly impressed by the sound. Although we thought the umc-1 was pretty slick. We watched a longish portion of I-Robot. The bass wasn't as visceral as we experience in our home system. There was nothing specific to complain about, but my wife said she felt that everything was OK, but that our system had better dialog, and sound effects.

One problem with our Emotiva experience was that a few days before, we had stopped at Danley Sound Labs and demoed their subs. They are pretty much price/size no object type of subs, and they may have jaded our opinion.

Also our home sub system includes a 15" and two 10" subs, and we were listening to one 12" at Emotiva.

I would suggest that the Emotiva's are good at their price point, and probably substantially above, but bass junkies wouldn't be happy with just one in any room bigger than 12' x 12'.

Paul


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks on your thoughts. I was looking for a sealed sub, and the primary usage will be for music. While I have goals to have a projector and blu-ray player and use the 2.1 sound system, I know I could get a lot more low end with a ported sub or a bigger sub, I wanted the sound of a sealed sub. I was also interested in a smaller foot print.

I was rather skeptical about ordering it, but I know that I have time to try it out. If I don't like it, I'll send it back. I was interested in building a sub using the dayton reference line of subs, but its winter and its too cold for that sort of thing, and I want a sub now.  I was looking at the SB acoustics 12" sub kit from Madisound, but its $539. I've heard really good things about the SB line of speakers, but I don't think I'd have the same support and I know I wouldn't have the same warranty.

If the Emotiva sub is clean enough and good enough as some of the reviews suggest, at $429, I couldn't build one myself any cheaper, including the finish and grill and all the internal bracing. Add the 5 year parts and labor, and it seems like a win. I just hope I'm happy with it. I really want to be done with my audio system.

I guess I could have technically have afforded a SVS, Epic or Hsu sub, but I want to get a projector and blu-ray in the first 1/4 of next year, so I didn't want to spend a whole lot on the sub. Just need something that sounds really clean with music.

BTW, mods, why isn't the sub woofer link working? When I click on it, nothing happens. That is why I started this thread under the speaker section.


----------



## aceinc (Oct 24, 2006)

> I really want to be done with my audio system.


Ahhh, there's the rub... If I am ever done with my audio system, I will need to go back to smoking, drinking, sniffing glue, taking amphetamines,or something...

My system is sealed, and I like the sound. I chose Rythmik Audio, with custom boxes and some helper subs. It is both quite musical, and thunderous on HT.

Paul


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2010)

aceinc said:


> Ahhh, there's the rub... If I am ever done with my audio system, I will need to go back to smoking, drinking, sniffing glue, taking amphetamines,or something...
> 
> My system is sealed, and I like the sound. I chose Rythmik Audio, with custom boxes and some helper subs. It is both quite musical, and thunderous on HT.
> 
> Paul


Ha, well I am going to be done with my main stereo system. I have smaller projects to do when I have spare time, but at the moment, I have all new components and the audio is going to HAVE to be done for awhile. I just hope this sub is good enough to make me happy.


----------



## leej (Jun 9, 2010)

aceinc said:


> Ahhh, there's the rub... If I am ever done with my audio system, I will need to go back to smoking, drinking, sniffing glue, taking amphetamines,or something...
> 
> My system is sealed, and I like the sound. I chose Rythmik Audio, with custom boxes and some helper subs. It is both quite musical, and thunderous on HT.
> 
> Paul


I agree with the Rythmik Audio. I had to get 2 f15's, due to my room's square dimensions (21;X22'). They fulfill my needs for HT and I'm more than pleased with them for music. I believe he has a return policy, if not satisfied, as well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2010)

Well, I got the sub and I have had it hooked up for a few days. I've used REW, with a few hiccups. Not with the software, but with the laptop. The battery is dead, and for some reason, when I plug in the power, lots of background noise comes through the stereo, so I got it pretty flat, or close enough for now, but I don't have any graphs to post. I'll order a new laptop battery and take my time in a week or so.

A quick review: I'm happy with it. I got it balanced really well with the mains and it doesn't stick out at all. It is very musical. I've put in everything from classical to the new Tron soundtrack. It stays hidden really well with music, until Tron is put in.  I thought Bach Busters had bass. NOPE!

For me, it will work for music and HT.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Any update, Turner? I like the look of these subs, just good no-nonsense performers. I'd be interested to know how your fine tuning with REW went and how your final sound is.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

Sorry, no not yet. I will order a new laptop battery this week. For reasons I don't understand, the sound card made lots of noise while the laptop was plugged in, but went away with it unplugged. The last reading I did looked good, but the laptop died before I could even save anything.


----------

